# MEMBER'S RANKS



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

OK....it's been a few days and nobody has commented(or noticed?) so I'll bite. How does one attain a higher rank. Notice Wayne has been here a very long time and is one of the highest commentors yet he has the same rank as me...


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 7, 2018)

They haven't be able to get "Grand Exalted Poobah Airman" to work yet !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2018)

It's rolling out with the forum upgrades. Rank is determined on post count but the top end is set around 1000-5000 hence you guys having the same rank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks like I'm gonna be a little ole Senior Airman


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2018)

Better then being a "Well-known member". I didn't think my member was that well known......

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm still an "administrator"? What kind of rank is that?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)

You don't have the power to change yours Marcel like Wojtek and Hugh? I think all are fortunate I don't have that kind of power


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah I can. Just never thought up a good title.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 8, 2018)

A little off topic here but since it has to do with how the site is set up maybe not to far off. Imho it would be better if the posative and negative ratings were grouped together at opposite ends of the bar. That is say all the posative on the left and all the negative on the right. I never intentionally give a negative rating even if I strongly disagree but several times I have accidentally hit disagree when I meant to hit agree because thay are so close together.. I think I've always caught and corrected this but not sure. 
This may only be a problem for those of us with fat fingers and small smartphones but just a suggestion to make things a little smoother.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2018)

I've hit the dislike button a few times, but only once was it intentional. Agree that it's easy to do by mistake when scrolling on the cell phone.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)

That's how I got my dislikes(JAN )


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2018)

I can see who all liked my posts but not who disliked. No way to figure that out?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)

I just notice them in the "Alerts" The last one was from Dave 

 GrauGeist
but that may have been deserved

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Oct 8, 2018)

I just noticed, I'm a "Airman" instead of "Member". Not sure about, but I'm proud !.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 8, 2018)

The ranks will be updated with the forum upgrade coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 8, 2018)

hal bregg said:


> I just noticed, I'm a "Airman" instead of "Member". Not sure about, but I'm proud !.


Like that picture by your name. One of my favorite albums by the way.


----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't mind being an airman. I was an airman 2nd when I finished in the Reserve, although I started at USAF academy. I often think being an airman is more fun, at least in the reserve.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 8, 2018)

I notice I am Airman 1st Class, happy with that. Also zero dislikes happy with that too.....................


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 8, 2018)

special ed said:


> I don't mind being an airman. I was an airman 2nd when I finished in the Reserve, although I started at USAF academy. I often think being an airman is more fun, at least in the reserve.



I had a friend who had been a LT JG in the Navy and after being out for few years joined the Army National Guard as a Sgt. The running gag (over years) was that he used to be an officer but gave it up as a bad deal

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I just notice them in the "Alerts" The last one was from Dave
> 
> GrauGeist
> but that may have been deserved


The last one I got, was "old" in a recent discussion, and it didn't make sense in relation to the conversation, so I suspect the person hit it by accident.

Most of my dislikes actually came from a troublemaker (who was tossed to the curb by the Mods) a while back.

As far as ranks go, it appears I am following in a long family tradition, as the vast majority were career non-coms!


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 8, 2018)

Interestingly, Colonel Thomas Edward Lawrence, CB, DSO aka Lawrence of Arabia sometime after WW1 joined the Royal Air Force as Aircraftman John Hume Ross and later after his real identity was revealed he joined the Royal Tank Corps after changing his name to T. E. Shaw joining as a Private.

So he was a Colonel at 30, then a Private at 34, before becoming an Aircraftman again back in the RAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I can see who all liked my posts but not who disliked. No way to figure that out?


Yes, and here's how:
At the top of the page, mouse-over your Username and the drop-down menu will appear.
In the right-hand column, find "Ratings Received" and click that.
You'll then land on a page that has all the ratings ever given to you, good, bad and indifferent, starting from the most recent.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)

LOL...thanks Dave....found it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2018)

Wait...what?
Did I do that to your post??


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)

Not to worry Dave, I figured a thumb was involved. Jan leads the way with 2 thumbs on me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2018)

Man oh man, my sincerest apologies, my friend.

Yes, it must have happened when I was on the ipad, the error has been corrected.

Bacon has been given as a peace offering!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Yes, and here's how:
> At the top of the page, mouse-over your Username and the drop-down menu will appear.
> In the right-hand column, find "Ratings Received" and click that.
> You'll then land on a page that has all the ratings ever given to you, good, bad and indifferent, starting from the most recent.



Yeah, I didn't explain that well. I knew I could go there but my point is that I can select "Likes Received" but there's no selection for dislikes. I'd have to scroll through 3300+ lines to find the 6 negatives.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2018)

Ok, I see what you're saying.

Though it didn't take long to find the culprit of my last negative rating. 

*ahem* 
M
 michael rauls






*Photo source: some WWII aircraft website...*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

Had one of those too when me and Wojtek identified a serial number on an aircraft


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 9, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok, I see what you're saying.
> 
> Though it didn't take long to find the culprit of my last negative rating.
> 
> ...


Oh man! . 
Sorry about that Dave. That absolutely was a fat fingers mistake on my part. Thought I had caught and corrected all of those but apparently at least one got by.
As is apparently the custom I have left bacon as a peace offering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok, I see what you're saying.
> 
> Though it didn't take long to find the culprit of my last negative rating.
> 
> ...



I love your sourcing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## michael rauls (Oct 9, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


>


I went back and undid the erroneous negative rating. Funny thing is I remember going back over that thread at some point and thinking"who is the dummy that left the old rating on Dave's post as it didn't even make sense in the context of the post".
Only to find out later it was me. Oops.
Should have checked at the time but didn't think to do so.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

I also hit the ads quite a few times when I use my phone and that's only when I'm at work

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2018)

I've learned to use my left thumb when scrolling through posts on the ipad.

That way I just end up clicking on ads and user profiles instead of leaving random ratings or starting unwanted replies.

There is, however, no cure for the typoes I always end up with, courtesy of the ipad's keyboard...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

I now think I gave out two dislikes intentionally. One was to a recently departed member over one of his many uncalled-for rants (any guesses who?) and another some years ago to someone who posted a "joke" that was, in my opinion, offensive.

To any others who may have received a questionable rating from me, I humbly apologize and will undo the rating if you call me on it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

I feel honoured:






One of these should be worth 2 Winners, no?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

I miss Smokey. Looking forward to his next incarnation


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2018)

I should dislike more. Just because I can. But I won't.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I feel honoured:
> 
> View attachment 512525
> 
> ...



I guess I got my 2 winners! Thanks guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2018)

The majority of my dislikes actually came from Chris (NJACO) because we got into a "dislike" war when it was discovered that getting a dislike took away the Bacon feature for a period of time.

And this is the thread: note that several of us old-timers got most of our dislikes here! 

Why the 'Dislike this post' button?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2018)

Sometimes I wish we had a "You Dumb A**" button...…………

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sometimes I wish we had a "You Dumb A**" button...…………


Aymen to that !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2018)

Or a *WTF??* button...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2018)

My spelling in post #21 has been corrected. I hope to lose my ONE demerit point


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

Or maybe a button that equals 1000 Winners to the person that finally finds the correct colour pic for Roadking's model.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Or maybe a button that equals 1000 Winners to the person that finally finds the correct colour pic for Roadking's model.


Nooo, that will spoil the fun

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 9, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Or a *WTF??* button...


Wish I could have rated that funny AND agree but they only allow us one.


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> OK....it's been a few days and nobody has commented(or noticed?) so I'll bite. How does one attain a higher rank. Notice Wayne has been here a very long time and is one of the highest commentors yet he has the same rank as me...
> View attachment 512238​


Maybe that's as high as anyone can get.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Or maybe a button that equals 1000 Winners to the person that finally finds the correct colour pic for Roadking's model.


Never going to happen...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Or maybe a button that equals 1000 Winners to the person that finally finds the correct colour pic for Roadking's model.



....and what might this button look like: shape, size.......colour?


----------



## special ed (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey, I already got a "dumb". It ain't that hard.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 9, 2018)

special ed said:


> Hey, I already got a "dumb". It ain't that hard.


I hope it wasnt from me. I do scrole down with my right thumb on my phone. I try to be careful about that but as my erroneous rating of Daves post shows it can happen.
Anyway, if it was me it was unintentional and my apologies.


----------



## special ed (Oct 9, 2018)

No, I deserved it . Just being a smart ass. I explained why they call me special ed in the name thread.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> ....and what might this button look like: shape, size.......colour?



It's already there Geo. You just can't see it....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> It's already there Geo. You just can't see it....


We'te still trying to find a colour for a button we are building.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We'te still trying to find a colour for a button we are building.


You ever need help, let me know...my bacon PNG was a real hit, you know!


----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2018)

whats all this then about me being an airman???? I'm navy top to brass boots my friends.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

parsifal said:


> whats all this then about me being an airman???? I'm navy top to brass boots my friends.....


Well, at least you're an airman. Im'some kind of 'administrator', but I won't do anyone's administration. Let them do it themselves


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

I want to thank those who run, monitor, participate and share their knowledge and photos in this forum. This is my first time participating. I have listened in to a very few forums for flying models ( mostly R/C) but found them not very interesting ( I fly control line, sport and scale, and no longer compete) and they were taken over by some who have less knowledge than I have. This forum has participants who have real experience and the discussions (arguments) are backed up with real data on both sides. What all of you have done for me is to prompt me to finish cataloging my photo collection which has been dormant since 1980. I shot Kodachrome, so with the demise of that and film and walking around airports and being thought suspicious taking pictures, the slides just stayed in their boxes. Also, my longtime friend passed away (brother from another mother) and shortly before, he gave me much of his photo collection. He gave the best to his son of course, dammit. So, between listening in here and organizing 1980 thru 2000 you are keeping me busy. Once I get better set up I will try to share photos. I have a very few actual WW2 photos which I got in a trade for a book on Leoning amphibians, which thanks to amazon, I have replaced. They were negatives, processed in the field most likely in the high contrast developer used in recon lab. Considerable edge fog caused me fits in the darkroom. Enough of my nonsence. Thanks again for all of you and the banter which which makes me laugh out loud and spill my coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like "Senior Airman" starts at 25,000 posts. It took me 8 years to break 10,000 so I guess I have a ways to go.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm a "Senior Airman" at 17,000ish Glenn.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm some kind of two seat, open cockpit training aircraft, presumably built by a sub-contractor !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

I am sure the posts per rank can be adjusted.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I'm a "Senior Airman" at 17,000ish Glenn.


That's strange, I looked at the "Members" tab up top and there are people with more posts than you listed as "Airman 1st class" but they are people that haven't been around for a while so maybe that's it. I wonder what the break off for the various ranks is?


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> That's strange, there are people with more posts than you listed as "Airman 1st class" but they are people that haven't been around for a while so maybe that's it. I wonder what the break off for the various ranks is?


might be linked to trophy points Glenn ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2018)

Well I don't want to be a Senior Airman, they have to work. I come here to relax and not do anything.

I want to be an Officer!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

I just noticed I am a senior airman. What happened? I was a recruit a couple of days ago. Are we being activated?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)

special ed said:


> I just noticed I am a senior airman. What happened? I was a recruit a couple of days ago. Are we being activated?



You just got demoted....crisis over


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

I could be a warrant officer. Nobody knows what they do or where they are.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

special ed said:


> I could be a warrant officer. Nobody knows what they do or where they are.



The two best ranks in the Army.

The Warrant Officer and the Specialist (E-4).

So glad I spent 90% of my time in the Army in a flight company. 98% of the unit is either a WO or a Spec4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

rochie said:


> might be linked to trophy points Glenn ?


That's right, it's based on the trophy points.

If you have 10000 points, you'll be a general.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> That's right, it's based on the trophy points.
> 
> If you have 10000 points, you'll be a general.


for that many points i'd want to be commander in chief of the universe !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 10, 2018)

parsifal said:


> whats all this then about me being an airman???? I'm navy top to brass boots my friends.....


This is an aircraft forum, I think. And yes I know, ich bin ein Arschloch.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

The list is a bit peculiar:
Her you have all titles with the trophy points you need to become one.

Recruit: 0
Airman: 10
Airman 1st Class: 25
Senior Airman: 100
Staff Sergeant: 250
Tech Sergeant: 500
Senior Master Sergeant: 1000
Chief Master Sergeant: 1250
1st Sergeant: 1500
2nd Lieutenant: 1750
1st Lieutenant: 2000
Captain: 2500
Major: 3000
Lieutenant Colonel: 350
Colonel: 4000
Brigadier General: 5000
Major General: 6500
Master Sergeant: 75000
Lieutenant General: 8000
General: 10000

Notice the Master Sergeant  higher than a Major General 
Even better, you cannot get more trophy points than 113, so you can try all you want, but you'll never be better than a senior airman 

I think we'll have to look into this list.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

And with that, your ranks have been changed. It's now based on post count. See list above, with the change that a Master Sergeant now requires 750 post instead of 7500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> And with that, your ranks have been changed. It's now based on post count. See list above, with the change that a Master Sergeant now requires 750 post instead of 7500.


wow i am a general, dad would be proud !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

rochie said:


> wow i am a general, dad would be proud !


Now I know what custom title to take. I'll make myself a Marshal of the Royal Airforce. You guys never reach that rank

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2018)

rochie said:


> for that many points i'd want to be commander in chief of the universe !




You mean...........................….Commander in Chef???

I'll get my coat...……..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2018)

To quote a line from Hamilton, "I'm a General, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> The list is a bit peculiar:
> Her you have all titles with the trophy points you need to become one.
> 
> Recruit: 0
> ...



I recommend like in the old days. Ranks should be assigned based off of number of posts.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I recommend like in the old days. Ranks should be assigned based off of number of posts.


That's now the case, Chris.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> And with that, your ranks have been changed. It's now based on post count. See list above, with the change that a Master Sergeant now requires 750 post instead of 7500.



Thanks for taking my advice...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> That's now the case, Chris.



Are the ranks reordered as well, so that a Master Sergeant is not so high...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

Even before you said it...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> And with that, your ranks have been changed. It's now based on post count. See list above, with the change that a Master Sergeant now requires 750 post instead of 7500.


See earlier post...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Even before you said it...



Yeah I was just pulling your chain...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2018)

Chain? Chain? You leave my Chain alone, you Crew Chief..


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2018)

This is a very top heavy air force now. Too much brass.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2018)

Might have to change mine to be something less attainable for everyone now...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2018)

How about Surgeon General

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

Gee... I've been a Colonel in the Confederate, err Commemerative Airforce since 1970. Do I outrank myself?


----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2018)

I wonder if you could have optional ranks......for example, you get a certain level of trophy points, and get an offer for either (say) _Vieille Garde _(Old guard) or Knights Templar, just as examples.


----------



## Elmas (Oct 10, 2018)

Do you have to pay to drink at the Mess for a grade advancement?


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

I wouldn't mind if my rank was Old Fart

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2018)

That would apply to almost everyone here.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 10, 2018)

Fractious Senior Flatulence Specialist?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)

Senior Airman to General in 3 hours.....who says kissing a$$ doesn't pay off

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2018)

Elmas said:


> Do you have to pay to drink at the Mess for a grade advancement?


Probably have to pay for the bosses drinks......


----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Senior Airman to General in 3 hours.....who says kissing a$$ doesn't pay off


General FUBAR.....I like the sound of that


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> This is a very top heavy air force now. Too much brass.



"Never in the field of forum conflict have so many led so few" - Churchill..........probably

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2018)

we probably need a good purge


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2018)

Where do I apply for the "Civilian Contractor with the DoD secret handshake" rank?

All this brass around here is making me nervous...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

Out of homage to a certain thread, I am now Private Chemtrail Disperser.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I miss Smokey. Looking forward to his next incarnation


Just for you,FUBAR!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 10, 2018)

You guys all fight over who gets to be top dog in the spotlight, they're the ones that usually end up getting assassinated or hiding in a bunker at the end like cornered wolves. Me ,I like to be the one working from the dark corners and pulling the strings Bormann style...


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 10, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Out of homage to a certain thread, I am now Private Chemtrail Disperser.


You got one of those tanks in your aircraft too huh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> You got one of those tanks in your aircraft too huh?



Deny, deny, deny...

And point fingers.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> This is a very top heavy air force now. Too much brass.



As Andy was saying...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 11, 2018)

Doesn't say anything. This is just the officers mess.

I can guarantee you that when you look at the member list, the far majority is a recruit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2018)

Fine, then I want to be a Generalfeldmarschall zur Luftschiff Abteilung


----------



## Elmas (Oct 11, 2018)

It seems the Italian Navy. More Admirals than ships.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 11, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> How about Surgeon General


I think Gnomey got that.


----------



## Mungo60 (Oct 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> You guys all fight over who gets to be top dog in the spotlight, they're the ones that usually end up getting assassinated or hiding in a bunker at the end like cornered wolves. Me ,I like to be the one working from the dark corners and pulling the strings Bormann style...



What are talking about? I’m a private...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2018)

Louie General????
But I was in the Navy...............
Didn't even know we had Rank in here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey, 21 ugly, my wife wanted to know why I was spending so much time on the computer and what I was printing. I told her "receipes". She said "You don't even cook". I told her "I can do bacon now".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2018)

Wives are all alike,
they don't understand us Symple folk.
I got some Man recipes!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 11, 2018)

"Tech Sergeant"? Uh... I don't think that's a good idea, I mean yeah, I know _what_ a wrench is but I don't think you guys want me working on your aircraft, just sayin'...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 11, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> "Tech Sergeant"? Uh... I don't think that's a good idea, I mean yeah, I know _what_ a wrench is but I don't think you guys want me working on your aircraft, just sayin'...


Then hurry up and post some more.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tech sergeant has nothing to do with mechanical ability, you could find tech Sergeants in a mess hall. Although that _might_ explain some military food?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 11, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Tech sergeant has nothing to do with mechanical ability, you could find tech Sergeants in a mess hall. Although that _might_ explain some military food?



You'd probably want me there, mechanical ability... fair, culinary ability... not Rochie but pretty close I'd wager, two years culinary arts.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> How about Surgeon General



This is worthy of consideration...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry, all these Army ranks are going to grate. Can't I be a Flight Sergeant instead?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2018)

We will probably change the post counts you need for each ranks, so you'll probably have a lower rank again next week.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We will probably change the post counts you need for each ranks, so you'll probably have a lower rank again next week.


Great, so that means my hope for the rank of Generalfeldmarschall zur Luftschiff Abteilung are out of reach?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Great, so that means my hope for the rank of Generalfeldmarschall zur Luftschiff Abteilung are out of reach?


Don't know..... I'll give you my bank account

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 12, 2018)

I still like warrant officer. If I remember correctly, in he Air Force we only had to salute a warrant officer once a day when we first saw him and then he became invisible. I was a warrant officer briefly in Civil Air Patrol as a senior member and became invisible. The army is a different thing. They get to make those flying machines go up and try to keep landings equal to take offs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Now we're all going to be demoted. Thanks to all who complained. Hope that you all enjoy Induction Center Food. Made me glad to be 4F. Worst crap I ever tasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2018)

Its always easier to be demoted than promoted...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2018)

How does one un-kiss an a$$?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> How does one un-kiss an a$$?


You can't. The taste will be with you forever.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Don't know..... I'll give you my bank account


Ok...deal!

Will that be in Soviet Rubles, Reichsmarks or Guilders?


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...deal!
> 
> Will that be in Soviet Rubles, Reichsmarks or Guilders?


Most likely in Bolivars.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2018)

at6 said:


> Most likely in Bolivars.


Don't rock the boat, man...I'm trying to work a deal here!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2018)

Okay, with one click I demoted you all


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 15, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...deal!
> 
> Will that be in Soviet Rubles, Reichsmarks or Guilders?



Kroner.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2018)

The new ranks seem more in line now but what are the new post numbers for each rank. The list in post #70 no longer applies.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2018)

Shortround6 is a "Colonal"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Shortround6 is a "Colonal"


Ah, we forgot the *i* for Colonial

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 15, 2018)

Colonial or Colon........ ial?


----------



## soulezoo (Oct 15, 2018)

I spent 10 years as a First Sergeant and one as a CMSGT and now I'm neither...

Damn...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> The new ranks seem more in line now but what are the new post numbers for each rank. The list in post #70 no longer applies.



0: Recruit
10: Airman
100: Airman 1st Class
300: Senior Airmain
750: Staff Sergeant
1500: Tech Sergeant
2250: Master Sergeant
3000: Senior Master Sergeant
3750: Chief Mater Sergeant
4500: 1st Sergeant
5250: 2nd Lieutenant
6000: 1st Lieutenant
7500: Captain
9000: Major
10500: Lieutenant Colonel
12000: Colonel
15000: Brigadier General
19500: Major General
24000: Lieutenant General
30000: General


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 15, 2018)

Some people have RAF Ranks?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2018)

I have no idea about that. I don't remember who made the list. Something wrong then?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2018)

omg...I just saw this!

That is *SO* cool...thanks guys, this completely made my Monday!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 15, 2018)

Nothing wrong Mr Marshal of The RAF Sir!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2018)

Still a general...picked out my uniform...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> omg...I just saw this!
> 
> That is *SO* cool...thanks guys, this completely made my Monday!
> 
> View attachment 513166



It was Marcel’s idea.

FYI: I said to make it permanent. That has to be worth some “friend points”...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> omg...I just saw this!
> 
> That is *SO* cool...thanks guys, this completely made my Monday!


Thanks for the guilders 



fubar57 said:


> Still a general...picked out my uniform...
> 
> ​


​
Here, have a medal.



herman1rg said:


> Nothing wrong Mr Marshal of The RAF Sir!


You, too

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It was Marcel’s idea.
> 
> FYI: I said to make it permanent. That has to be worth some “friend points”...


It does indeed...and bacon, too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 15, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Still a general...picked out my uniform...
> 
> View attachment 513168​


OMG I was going to wear the identical outfit to next General staff meeting! We have to discuss our attire before we going to the next strategy meeting otherwise that would have been soooo embarrassing...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> omg...I just saw this!
> 
> That is *SO* cool...thanks guys, this completely made my Monday!
> 
> View attachment 513166



Awwwww, show off!!! 

Nice gents!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2018)

Didn't realize I've made over 9,000 posts??????
So Major is more like it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Marcel said:


> 100: Airman 1st Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Oct 16, 2018)

I am not familiar with American ranks so not much the wiser but I am higher than I ever was in the RAF so that's a win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2018)

Pretty Cool stuff...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> A little off topic here but since it has to do with how the site is set up maybe not to far off. Imho it would be better if the posative and negative ratings were grouped together at opposite ends of the bar. That is say all the posative on the left and all the negative on the right. I never intentionally give a negative rating even if I strongly disagree but several times I have accidentally hit disagree when I meant to hit agree because thay are so close together.. I think I've always caught and corrected this but not sure.
> This may only be a problem for those of us with fat fingers and small smartphones but just a suggestion to make things a little smoother.


We've changed the like bar as an experiment. You now can now only hit 'like' by accident and you can hover over the 'like' button to get other options. Please report how you like it in the Corrections/Suggestions section.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 16, 2018)

It still gives Bacon, Phew!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 16, 2018)

I've got my Uniform ready

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's mine:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 16, 2018)

I seed a lot of combat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 16, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 513369


Some people just have no fashion sense. 
Powder blue and gold..........Pa...lease!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm going old School







from: McBride's Musings About Writing and Other Stuff: Easter Fashions

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2018)

Man....we do need a get together somewhere and wear these.....in public

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 16, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 513369


Jeez, I've seen peacocks with less plumage!



fubar57 said:


> Man....we do need a get together somewhere and wear these.....in public


Fine. Pick any night!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Man....we do need a get together somewhere and wear these.....in public



Sounds good, you set up the time and place, get there early with your uniform on and we'll meet you there... honest.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Man....we do need a get together somewhere and wear these.....in public


We already did. Out there in the wilds of Can-a-dia youins must have missed the meeting

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 17, 2018)

Clearly I'm the second from the right with the faux University of Michigan helmet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (Feb 21, 2020)

Eleven years and I'm still a Sr. Airman. Just a slacker, I guess.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2020)

I guess 1 post every 2 weeks doesn't cut it.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> I guess 1 post every 2 weeks doesn't cut it.


Damn, I should post more....


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 21, 2020)

Tech Sergeant checking in!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2020)

Low number of posts is what happens when you have a life. 

Holy crap, I'm almost at 27k!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)

Conslaw said:


> Eleven years and I'm still a Sr. Airman. Just a slacker, I guess.



Your liver has to be strong if you want to be promoted to a general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## herman1rg (Feb 21, 2020)

Elmas, I'll raise you another stripe


----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2020)

Uniform?
that's mine...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> View attachment 570807
> View attachment 570807
> Elmas, I'll raise you another stripe



Thank you, Sir!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (Feb 21, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Your liver has to be strong if you want to be promoted to a general.



Maybe I could be promoted directly to general like private Harry Figg. The Secret War of Harry Frigg - Wikipedia

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)

Such things happen in movies only.  If it would be possible in real, the Windows 10 would become a computer operating system on the day it was released. But who knows...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Not sure I’ve got enough stripes...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

I am rising through the ranks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I am rising through the ranks.


Benefits of being active


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

I think you missed to point of the picture.


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I think you missed to point of the picture.


I know I missed it, what ever it is.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

at6 said:


> I know I missed it, what ever it is.


Just a silly uniform in a comedy. As in the few post before. And i just paid enough to make a major. So a pretty uniform is in order.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 23, 2020)

With silly uniforms that dictators wear these days it can be hard to tell fake from real.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

To be complete: The Dictator (2012 film) - Wikipedia funny movie, you wont be bored.


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 23, 2020)

Marcel said:


> I'm still an "administrator"? What kind of rank is that?


One step below god.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> One step below god.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2020)

I remember that song on a 45rpm


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2020)

Yup, they used to require a virgin sacrifice once a year but we were forced to discontinue due to the Laws of Scarcity

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 23, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> One step below god.



Why one step below god?
Doesn't he sit at his right?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

God did make an eleventh commandment. 
Admin deleted and gave warming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2020)

mikewint said:


> Yup, they used to require a virgin sacrifice once a year but we were forced to discontinue due to the Laws of Scarcity


Well depends if we decide to limit it to women or not...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 20, 2022)

Marcel said:


> 0: Recruit
> 10: Airman
> 100: Airman 1st Class
> 300: Senior Airmain
> ...



Opinions on adding one more rank?
*150000: General of the Air Force*


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2022)

Most people by 30,000+ have received some consideration for a custom title so not needed I would say…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 20, 2022)

I agree


----------



## N4521U (Mar 20, 2022)

Too many Chiefs and not enough Indians!!!!!
Master of the World maybe?
Oh, already taken I think.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2022)

Reichsmarschall of Way Too Much Free Time?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 20, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Reichsmarschall of Way Too Much Free Time?


and You at over 28,000!
Just six months longer than myownself!!!!


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 20, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Opinions on adding one more rank?
> *150000: General of the Air Force*
> 
> 
> Wheels


I think that 1st Sergeant should be renamed Sergeant-Major

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 20, 2022)

I'd like to see some RAF ranks thrown in...Air Chief Marshal has a nice ring to it, and so much more descriptive than plain old General.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 20, 2022)

Required Icon for 100,000!
Insert purpetraters face!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 20, 2022)

If I start posting, pestering the hell out of everyone with obnoxious requests, will I get promoted? Wait, I just did!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 20, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Well depends if we decide to limit it to women or not...


Does that refer to the posters here that still live in their parents' basements?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 21, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Opinions on adding one more rank?
> *150000: General of the Air Force*
> 
> 
> Wheels


Also I think the admins should add "Warrant Officers" ranks as well.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

I like the banned rank. Not good for once post count but gives street credits. And quite easy to aquire i am told.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I like the banned rank. Not good for once post count but gives street credits. And quite easy to aquire i am told.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 662088



That's kindda like a "Wanted" poster...it suits you!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 662088


I can do that for real if you ask nicely

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2022)

swampyankee said:


> I think that 1st Sergeant should be renamed Sergeant-Major


Agreed.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Reichsmarschall of Way Too Much Free Time


I rather liked that, unfortunately it is a bit too long, so when you hit 70,000 you’ll be Marshall of Way Too Much Free Time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 21, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Agreed.


Chief Master Sergeant = Sergeant Major (both are E9)

Sergeant Major is Marines/Army. Chief Master Sergeant is Air Force and thusly why appropriate here. 

It wouldn't do to put Sergeant Major over Chief.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2022)

Wot about Flight Sergeant?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 21, 2022)

Alderman?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 662088


Just say the word…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2022)

soulezoo said:


> Chief Master Sergeant = Sergeant Major (both are E9)
> 
> Sergeant Major is Marines/Army. Chief Master Sergeant is Air Force and thusly why appropriate here.
> 
> It wouldn't do to put Sergeant Major over Chief.


There is Senior Chief annnnnd Master Chief, annnnnnd ???


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Alderman?



Groom of the Stool. 

Look it up if you don't know what it is.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Just say the word…


Word.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Groom of the Stool.
> 
> Look it up if you don't know what it is.


No thanks. You can do the butt wiping.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2022)

at6 said:


> No thanks. You can do the butt wiping.



I never said I wanted that rank...although it would be fun to be able to award it occasionally.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 22, 2022)

At this rate, I'll never even make Lieutenant.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2022)

at6 said:


> At this rate, I'll never even make Lieutenant.


You don't want to go from a chief to a butter bar.

A CMS, especially a First Sergeant, is terrifying to all within their realm.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> You don't want to go from a chief to a butter bar.
> 
> A CSM, especially a First Sergeant, is terrifying to all within their realm.



As a lowly O-2 I once worked with an outstanding WO. I once asked him why he didn't apply for a commission. His response was "Sir, I'd rather be king amongst shit than be shit amongst kings."

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I like the banned rank. Not good for once post count but gives street credits. And quite easy to aquire i am told.


You got it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Now that is funny i must say.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Now that is funny i must say.


I’ve funny banned you for a week , call it an honourable banning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I’ve funny banned you for a week , call it an honourable banning.


I miss the days when Matt would issue that title along with the "shovel to the head" .gif


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I miss the days when Matt would issue that title along with the "shovel to the head" .gif


Yeah, unfortunately I’m not Matt. I don’t make enough double posts for that

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I’ve funny banned you for a week , call it an honourable banning.


I am honoured. And giggling. At the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 22, 2022)

N4521U said:


> There is Senior Chief annnnnd Master Chief, annnnnnd ???


Yes, but that's squid talk.


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> You don't want to go from a chief to a butter bar.
> 
> A CMS, especially a First Sergeant, is terrifying to all within their realm.


Spent ten years as a 1st Sergeant (E8). I knew not to cross the CMS. Now a CMS with a diamond was rare, usually the Command First Sergeant. But yes, your point is made and well taken.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Word.


See my colleagues have sorted it for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2022)

soulezoo said:


> Yes, but that's squid talk.


And....................... the problem is?????????🦑


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 22, 2022)

Lol, my semi facetious post generated a lot more responses in this thread than I expected. 

Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Lol, my semi facetious post generated a lot more responses in this thread than I expected.
> 
> Wheels


Got me banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Got me banned.



How's the view from where you are?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2022)

Back to the original discussion, somewhere in this thread I posted the current list of titles and their post-count (Can't be bothered to look it up). So if you guys think this should be updated/changed, you could come up with new ideas in this thread. I'll be happy to update it again. The title list is not that important, it's just for fun. Could be anything as long as it is decent (so no d!ckhead or the like ) and preferably not racist or sexist.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well, if I am going to be a d!ckhead I would want to be a major or general one.

Captain D!ckhead just sounds silly

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2022)

As an aviation site, I think the rankings could be air force types

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 24, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Back to the original discussion, somewhere in this thread I posted the current list of titles and their post-count (Can't be bothered to look it up). So if you guys think this should be updated/changed, you could come up with new ideas in this thread. I'll be happy to update it again. The title list is not that important, it's just for fun. Could be anything as long as it is decent (so no d!ckhead or the like ) and preferably not racist or sexist.


Seems to be fine the way it is

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2022)

Whose Air Force?

Ranks OK as is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 24, 2022)

I want to be Major Major

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2022)

Navy had an air wing!
Can I be an Admiral???????


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> I want to be Major Major


I'm sure there's a Catch.


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2022)

What was it in the Dirty Dozen? A Corporal Captain?


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> I want to be Major Major


How about Corporal Major?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

My high school buddy made a war movie when we were kids. I played Major Defect. Of course, I reported to General Motors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 24, 2022)

Man, Ive been a staff sgt. for years, I think I probably hit my service ceiling. 
Might as well put in my time til I can get that pension...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

Just keep posting a "thumbs up" after everybody else's post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

The ranking system seems to encourage active posting. Ya' got something to say?, say it! Especially if you have nothing to say.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 24, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The ranking system seems to encourage active posting. Ya' got something to say, say it! Especially if you have nothing to say.



What's the line from that song..."You say it best when you say nothing at all"?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 24, 2022)

special ed said:


> What was it in the Dirty Dozen? A Corporal Captain?


An episode of M*A*S*H, when the Docs smuggled Radar into the Officer's club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> An episode of M*A*S*H, when the Docs smuggled Radar into the Officer's club.



It was the _Welcome to Korea_ episode when Hawkeye and Radar were racing to see Trapper off at Kimpo? airbase and ran into his replacement B.J. Hunnicutt. They took Radar into the officers club after Hawkeye borrowed B.J. captains bars to put on Radars cap and while they were in there getting their drinks their jeep got stolen. They ended up _liberating_ the jeep of a General so they could get back to the 4077th. 









"M*A*S*H" Welcome to Korea (TV Episode 1975) - IMDb


Welcome to Korea: Directed by Gene Reynolds. With Alan Alda, Mike Farrell, Harry Morgan, Loretta Swit. Hawkeye returns from R&R to find out Trapper has been discharged. He rushes to the airport to say goodbye but misses him. But it gives him an opportunity to welcome Trapper's replacement, B.J...




www.imdb.com


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2022)

It was Major Major Major in "Catch 22"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> It was Major Major Major in "Catch 22"!


And he is Major Major Major in the book.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> It was Major Major Major in "Catch 22"!


I should have thoroughly read your post first instead of looking at all the pretty airplanes.


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 25, 2022)

Actually I just found out he was Major Major Major Major, but was named Major Major Major by his father

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2022)

On the right right, Constable John Constable (Beachcombers TV show)...





​Fun fact, "Relic" (Robert Allan Clothier) on the left served in the RCAF during WW2...
"Like many of his contemporaries, he joined the Royal Canadian Air Force at an early age. He learned to fly at No. 1 Elementary Flying School in Malton and No. 4 Service Flying Training School in Saskatoon, and flew operationally with 408 Squadron RCAF. He was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross on December 5, 1944, the citation reading,




> "This officer has completed numerous sorties in the role of pilot, involving attacks on most of the enemy's heavily defended targets. On all occasions he has pressed home his attacks with great determination and by his personal example of courage, coolness and confidence has set an example which has inspired all with whom he has flown."



On December 23, 1944, while serving as an instructor with No. 5 Operational Training Unit in Boundary Bay, British Columbia, F/L Clothier was the pilot of a Mitchell bomber that crashed on takeoff. Three on board were killed and Clothier was the only survivor, but he was severely injured with a broken back. He was paralyzed from the waist down for two years. His brother, F/L John George Clothier, was also a pilot in Bomber Command and was killed March 5–6, 1945"

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2022)

We're straying!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2022)

and that is not normal how??????

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 25, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> and that is not normal how??????



Did you just use the word "normal" in relation to this forum? Really???? I thought you knew better.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> We're straying!


 Do we need a "Dog Catcher" rank?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Do we need a "Dog Catcher" rank?



Some of us definitely need a muzzle!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

Was that a hint?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Was that a hint?



I said "us"...and that's all I'm going to say about that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2022)

Whoof

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Do we need a "Dog Catcher" rank?


I'll beg to get that rank if I have to.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 28, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> I want to be Major Major


Not kidding here, we had a Major Minor in our squadron for a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 28, 2022)

A friend in VN told me of a Capt. Super who was a FAC flying L-19/ O-1

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 28, 2022)

soulezoo said:


> Not kidding here, we had a Major Minor in our squadron for a time.


Or could have been Major Junior

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2022)

In the Navy I was often referred to as a Major F'up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 28, 2022)

N4521U said:


> In the Navy I was often referred to as a Major F'up!


Finally someone is requesting an 'earned' title!! Like.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2022)

N4521U said:


> In the Navy I was often referred to as a Major F'up!


I’m sure that can be arranged…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> I’m sure that can be arranged…


Tell me about that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2022)

Who's gonna be Fuckerupperer Extraordinaire?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm good at that. I can have my wife sign a statement attesting to such.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2022)

I want to be promoted to BoredFunker.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 17, 2022)

Codger, Junior Grade

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2022)

That trick only works so many times

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2022)

Marcel said:


> That trick only works so many times


True but there’s always the bribes…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> True but there’s always the bribes…



.... usually in the form of rum or whisky! 😉🥃

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sorry i was banned.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2022)

I miss the old banned avatar

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 18, 2022)

May I be "Hello there from here"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 18, 2022)

I’m not going to give all of you a custom rank. If you want another rank, you bloody well have to write more posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 18, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I’m not going to give all of you a custom rank. If you want another rank, you bloody well have to write more posts.


Not rank, Title, I meant.

I'm ok with my Rank. I love it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2022)

President ot the Achaemenid Chapter ?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sorry i was banned.


Sorry I banned you from being banned.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 18, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> President ot the Achaemenid Chapter ?


Lord Commander of Alamut Fortress!









Alamut Castle - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Captain of Sarberadri Guerillas!









Sarbadars - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Grand Master of Ayyaran

Ayyār - Wikipedia

And some other ones ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2022)

Stays crunchy, even in milk!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 19, 2022)

I've been rank enough to have a rank?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> President ot the Achaemenid Chapter ?


How about ancient Greek ranks:
Navarch: Admiral
Polemarch: General

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> How about ancient Greek ranks:
> Navarch: Admiral
> Polemarch: General


Or Roman Centurion.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Or Roman Centurion.


A Centurion was a mid-level Officer in Imperial Rome.

A Legatus Legionis was the commander of a Legion.
A Tribunus Laticlavius was second in command of a Legion.
A Praefectus Castrorum was the third in command of a Legion.
A Primus Pilus was the senior Centurion of a Legion.

There were five levels of Centurions in the Cohorts:
Pilus Posterior
Princeps Prior
Princeps Posterior
Hastatus Prior
Hastatus Posterior

Next would be the Aquilifer, who was the Legion's standard bearer.

Then you had the Optio, who was second in command to each Centurion.

Each Century within a Legion had a Signifer, who was a Century's paymaster as well as the standard bearer for his Century.

A Tessarius was beneath the Optio of each Century.

A Munifex was a foot soldier (basically, a grunt).

A Tirones was a recruit and had roughly six months of training before being accepted as a Soldier.

There's more, like Immunes, Discens, Imaginifer, etc. but this list is pretty much top down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2022)

Some of us here are old enough to remember those ranks ................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 20, 2022)

Who's a good boy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Who's a good boy  rank?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2022)

To Whom it may concern, if any, I am happy with my rank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 20, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Some of us here are old enough to remember those ranks ................



Some of us may be old enough to have held those ranks....
(you think Mel Brooks is the only one? )

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 21, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> A Centurion was a mid-level Officer in Imperial Rome.
> 
> A Legatus Legionis was the commander of a Legion.
> A Tribunus Laticlavius was second in command of a Legion.
> ...



Mmmmmm

Who wants a rank that includes Posterior? If we were to adopt those ranks would we modernise the terms? For example would Posterior become Barge Ass or just plain Ass?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2022)

Could I apply for the rank of Total Ass?


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 21, 2022)

No - Someone else has already claimed* Total PTA since kinder* or something like that and Total Ass is just an abbreviation.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Mmmmmm
> 
> Who wants a rank that includes Posterior? If we were to adopt those ranks would we modernise the terms? For example would Posterior become Barge Ass or just plain Ass?


Whatever you call them, never wash their coffee cup.

Ever.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2022)

at6 said:


> Could I apply for the rank of Total Ass?





MiTasol said:


> No - Someone else has already claimed* Total PTA since kinder* or something like that and Total Ass is just an abbreviation.


How about Half Ass. 
That would fit quite a few around here

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> How about Half Ass.
> That would fit quite a few around here


Then I could saw the toilet in half. YAY!


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 21, 2022)

Who gets the upper half? 

Comfort but what a mess

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 22, 2022)

Perhaps we need a thread called Members Pranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2022)

special ed said:


> Perhaps we need a thread called Members Pranks.


Why do I suspect this is leading to the "night-time plastic wrap over the commode's bowl prank"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2022)

Who doesn't love the classics?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2022)

Ahhhhh, good times...................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 22, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> OK....it's been a few days and nobody has commented(or noticed?) so I'll bite. How does one attain a higher rank. Notice Wayne has been here a very long time and is one of the highest commentors yet he has the same rank as me...
> View attachment 512238​



He probably posted the vast majority of his posts before a "rank" system was added to the software? That'd be my guess.

I post on a another forum that allows one to customize their user title after a certain number of posts. I like that way better because I don't think anyone here is chasing rank, and it perhaps provides a little more insight into the person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2022)

When the last forum upgrade introduced ranks, the post count and related rank had to be ironed out.

If I remember right, there was something about "trophy points", too. Never really paid attention to that, though.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> When the last forum upgrade introduced ranks, the post count and related rank had to be ironed out.
> 
> If I remember right, there was something about "trophy points", too. Never really paid attention to that, though.


Indeed, there is some trophy points systeem next to the post count. There you get points for first post, first like etcetera. It maxed out quite quickly so most active people have reached the maximum score within a year or so. With all these long running members, this systeem is thus useless. 
But as 

 GrauGeist
says, the titles were linked to that system, so everybody has the same rank. We changed that to linking to the post count and we as forum team can have the pleasure of awarding a custom title if we feel like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Welll...Honourably banned , how about that, as a trophy  thanks guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

